# Volvo 850R



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive known Rich for the best part of 12 years after meeting through a car club. All the time ive known him the Volvo 850R has been a talking point - A car designed with a set square, brick like areodynamics and that mighty 5 pot engine, whats not to like? take into account we was both 21...
Last year he finally brought one and to my delight it was an estate, which are just cool. end of story.

we took it into work for a quick clean one sat afternoon shortly after he picked it up




Now this brick is 18 years old and its in great condition but needed a few things doing, so he decided to SORN it for 6 months, put it on axel stands and get everything done in one hit.


And for the last few months ive had various crappy iphone pics sent across keeping me updated such as..
Arch liners removed


cleaned with AG clean all and dressed with AG plastic conditioner


while these were off he cleaned the arches etc with AG clean all 


Then wire brushed the underside, removed the rust and applied bilt hamber Hydrate 80 followed by Dinitrol 3125, then 4941 to the complete chassis, inner arches and all cavities injected




Hes also refurbished the brakes and had new pads/discs





wheels refurbished and toyo T1R's


A stage 0 tune has been done, new exhaust and loads more odds & ends i cant remember - Its a real credit to him as hes put in some serious effort.

Last Fri it was my turn to help, get it cleaned up and ready for the road as from the 1st June it was taxed and he was heading to the Pistonheads Run at dove house in Rushden.

I knew it would be dirty and was sent yet another crappy Iphone pic thurs night


So i arrived Fri afternoon, he left his camera at home on charge so yet more iphone pics!

Before






And so we began...

Wheels are freshly refurbished and Rich had waxed them before fitting, but the car had been on a test drive after the engine work so just a light clean using AG new acid free wheel cleaner mixed 1:5



and then the tyres 


Car was then foamed with AG Advanced 




we got fed up of using the Iphone by now so no pictures, but car was rinsed, washed with AG car shampoo, clayed with AG clay and Fast shine & lube, then de-tarred with AG Tar and adhesive remover, rinsed and washed then dryed and put back in the garage for the next day.
So Sat i was back up at the garage armed with the spot lights and FLEX, really struggled to get decent pictures as its quite narrow






I will just point out that is 3M bodyshop tape!

So using 3m ultrafine on a orange hex pad, followed by megs 205 on a white hex pad we got this result (which again was really difficult to photo) you can see the line of the 50/50 if you look








car was wiped down with IPA after polishing ready for wax



The plastics on the Swedish tank have 'bleached' in areas, but then this car is 18 years old and a daily driver so we did what we could




50/50



They look 100x better than before, although the bleaching is still visable in areas, its something we/him are looking into.

tyres dressed with AG Rubber+, windows with AG window clean, doorshuts polished with AG radiant wax by hand.

rolled outside for some pictures
























And one just to annoy him


First write up in a long time, need to take more pics in future and i apologise for the iphone ones but tanks (see what I did there) for looking

Rob


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

I never thought I would say this......but that's one cool looking Volvo! Love it. Wheels set it off lovely.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Coolest hearse in town. I love it...:thumb:


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

A good and clean example.

Who overpainted shocks so badly?


----------



## Dan the 480 Man (May 10, 2007)

I've had several Volvos in my life, but always dreamed of a red 850R (and to a lesser extent, the Saffron Bronze V70R). That is a real beaut. Shame about the plastics: colour coding them wouldn't look right, maybe try Volvo to see if they sell bumper spares? 

Tell your mate I'm jealous, a real unique Volvo, a definite head turner!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

looks great,very underestimated cars


----------



## Essex-keith (Oct 31, 2013)

i love the t5r i had a black one years ago. and great job on the car it looks stunning, a credit to you


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic car and fantastic job. Very jealous of that you should both be proud.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks really good,i suggest you go over the outer trim with some trim dressing.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

Thankyou for the comments, I will pass them on!

Regarding the trim, it's just the front & rear. We've tried no end of dressings to no avail.
I believe they can be replaced though although how hard these can be to find we don't know yet.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Great stuff mate. used to work on these alot.

love em


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

well done looks good that's one tidy brick !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The old girl is looking good plenty of shine now, miss my heated seats.

John Tht.


----------



## cupra-dav (Mar 21, 2007)

Always loved these! Great job from both of you getting it upto a great condition all round!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:argie: love it want one


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Amazing car in fantastic condition


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Love it!

Also a nice range of products you used!


----------



## 850R (Jun 3, 2014)

Having just signed up, I am proud to say the red brick is indeed mine. Rob really has done an amazing job!!!we are both still baffled by the plastics, they are much better since the C4 but still not great. Any other suggestions would be appreciated, maybe a heat gun on the plastic, being careful not to damage the paint, running out of ideas here!!!!


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

Really loving your red "R" series Swede. Fantastic job by both of you.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

A heat gun on the plastics does help but I'm not sure what effect it would have with the C4 already on there. If you can figure out a way to remove the C4 then perhaps repainting them DIY would be the way to go, a thorough clean and degrease then apply some decent plastic paint (easier if they're textured otherwise it'll need to be out of a spray can). Once painted then reapplying C4 (after its cured properly) should have them like new again and protected for a couple of years. Check out the KDS Ford GT article in the Studio here for some examples of plastic trim painting. Stunning car by the way, that lovely deep red suits it very nicely.


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a lovely car, very well done :thumb:.

Fast wagons rule


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Have a look for user iplod999 he used some trim colourant on his 205gti and it came out a treat.


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

Update on this!




As I was stuck up the pod all day Rich txt me these pictures, after wiping down the bumpers with IPA (not even sure it would even touch the C4) he used the trusty heat gun and once again applied C4 - results speak for themselfs!


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice! Red cars look stunning after a detail


----------



## PurvesGrundy (Jul 10, 2012)

WAZ92 said:


> I never thought I would say this......but that's one cool looking Volvo! Love it. Wheels set it off lovely.


Why would you never think you could say it? I bet you don't even know what a P1800 is.

How narrow-minded can one be.


----------



## 850R (Jun 3, 2014)

PurvesGrundy said:


> Would would you never think you could say it? I bet you don't even know what a P1800 is.
> 
> How narrow-minded can one be.


If money was no object id have one in a instant, or Guy Martins Amazon, sadly these would not be daily drives like our estate is, camping trips around Europe and the uk, towing a fuel tanker in the process!!!


----------



## 850R (Jun 3, 2014)

Thread resurrection.

I finally sorted the faded bumper tops and used WURTH plastic dye!!!!!look brand new and OE colour, ive seen far too many of these cars with black bumpers and door strips.

All hands to the pump now as I'm getting it ready for the Classic motorshow at the NEC in November


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

A superb looking Volvo & great attention to detail. You will be delighted now as the bumper look great. I absolutely love these estates. Congratulations to you both on a top job


----------



## 850R (Jun 3, 2014)

Stu Mac said:


> A superb looking Volvo & great attention to detail. You will be delighted now as the bumper look great. I absolutely love these estates. Congratulations to you both on a top job


Thanks very much!!!the car has come a long way since this thread. Will
Hopefully add some more pics, if anyone fancies the classic motor show at the NEC in November come and say hi, we will be on the VOC stand


----------



## RAPS3 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've always had a soft spot for the R and there's not many about now a days. 
That looks like a very well kept example. 
Top job


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Love these 850R's and V70 R-Design's also.

Done massive justice to a bit of a motoring legend there!

Well done that man!


----------



## Amattyc (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice job! Don't see many of these anymore! X


----------



## Amattyc (Jun 9, 2015)

Amattyc said:


> Nice job! Don't see many of these anymore! X


Please ignore the kiss. My brain can't cope with thinking about this and texting a woman at the same time...


----------



## 850R (Jun 3, 2014)

Appreciate the comments guys. Even a cheeky x more than I get from the wife these days, must be because I spend too much time on the car I guess!!!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think we should all sign off with one of those lol. Its make it a much nicer place lmao!!!

On a side note the car looks absolutely stunning mate. Excellent work!

Cooks


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work with the car, I will be watching the thread!

Still have a soft spot for these, Owned about 5 Volvo's over the years all T5's & R's etc...

My favourites out of the 5...

*My 850R Estate Manual which I owned in 2010...*



*My 850 T5R Manual in Gul Yellow which I owned in 2013...*


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow loving that a lot and the colour on the wheels just set it off a treat.
can I ask what colour the wheels are please?


----------



## Amattyc (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw a red one in Southwick today! Not many about anymore!


----------



## radja (Sep 16, 2015)

A good and clean example.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great work


----------



## 850R (Jun 3, 2014)

Quick update, the car is in for paint on Monday, should be away for 2-3 weeks, bonnet, wings,flicked into doors, bumpers and rear spoiler, also the steering wheel is being redone in napa leather, grey alcantara insert and red stitching

The wheels were done in OE anthracite, powder coated.

I love your volvos mate. Both stunning. One day I will own a gul T5R!!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

850R said:


> Quick update, the car is in for paint on Monday, should be away for 2-3 weeks, bonnet, wings,flicked into doors, bumpers and rear spoiler, also the steering wheel is being redone in napa leather, grey alcantara insert and red stitching
> 
> The wheels were done in OE anthracite, powder coated.
> 
> I love your volvos mate. Both stunning. One day I will own a gul T5R!!


Thanks,

Yes the Gul was a special car to own and I will never own another one, I cann happily say I have had one and it was one of the best examples in the UK when I had finished with it.

Now belongs to a private collector in London.

Cheers and good luck with the rest of your project :thumb:


----------



## stanley77 (Sep 11, 2015)

Weapon car - out of the box condition - credit to you!


----------



## 850R (Jun 3, 2014)

stanley77 said:


> Weapon car - out of the box condition - credit to you!


Wow thanks very much!!!


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome cars, always loved them since TOCA made them popular here in Oz. Great job


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------

